# Are we Competition Ready?



## capndonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, so my buddy and I started Swillin' & Grillin' BBQ Team this year with the hopes of seriously competing in the Mid-Atlantic KCBS circuit starting in April. We just received our smokers in the mail from UPS and put them together last night. That was the last thing were waiting for. Here's our setup:

Two WSM 22.5" Smokers (each with a Pitmaster IQ air flow device)

One Brinkmann Lil' Smokey junior tailgate smoker (for finishing or personal meals)

Two 24" x 60" prep tables

One 150 qt coleman marine cooler

Two Dish Tubs and all cleaning supplies including towels

Brisket Sword (14" Carving Roast Knife)

Two Carbon Blade prep knives (8" and 6")

Boning Knife

Cleaver

Sharpening steel

6 Cutting Boards, color coded for safety

Three pairs of tongs, 6, 9, and 12 inch sizes.

Sauce Mop

Two basting brushes

Two Spray Bottles

Six Squeeze bottles for sauces and finishing glazes

Weber Rib Rack

4 full sheet aluminum pans

4 half sheet aluminum pans

Two pairs BBQ Gloves

Box of nylon gloves

First Aid Kit

Fire Extinguisher

Ash Bucket with lid

Pop up trash bin

Two 5 gallon water carriers

Canopy

Grill lights

Camp Chairs

Small cooler for drinks

Heavy Duty Aluminum Foil

And of course all of our meat and ingredients for sauces, rubs, and glazes.

Are we missing any essentials?  Let us know!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 17, 2013)

Having competed in Dutch Oven competitions, all I can add is 1 additional dish tub (wash, rinse and sanitize); some type of drying rack. 

Some means of heating water for cleaning and washing-I use a large turkey fryer pot and a single burner stove -if your turkey fryer came with a burner, that's the one I would go with along with a full propane tank and a second one for a spare. 

Additional 5 gal. jugs to hold the grey water (used water from cleaning and washing.)

Meat thermometers to check the meat.

And don't forget your charcoal  and your chimney starter.

In the meantime, practice like crazy so you will know your equipment really well and don't just practice on the nice days.  Mother Nature may decide to open up the skies in the middle of a cook-off (been there/done that). Pop-up canopies are nice for the stuff that comes straight down-they do very little for the stuff that comes at you sideways.


----------



## capndonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.  Of course we have our wood and charcoal!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I did forgot to mention that we have an infrared temp gun AND and digitial probe thermometer.  Didn't think about the water heater, though.  Great tip, thanks!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, looks like a pretty good list there Capn.  I have only done a couple of competitions but I will try to give you what little insight I have.

I would also suggest:

hand sanitizer 

some type of wet wipes

sunscreen

sleeping bags, etc. (not sure if you have an rv or camp trailer)

a spare flashlight or two in addition to your grill lights, mini mags are great.

a camera or phone that you can take pictures of your boxes for comparison with the other events you are in

also, try to make a printed checklist and have some copies that you can use if needed.

If I think of anything else I will update


----------



## themidniteryder (Jan 17, 2013)

Plastic wrap to wrap the meat after rubbing?

Beer

Pen and paper to log your cooks

Zip lock bags of various sizes can come in handy

Extension cords and splitters

Funnel for pouring sauces into the squeeze bottles

Beer

some kind of weight system to hold down your canopy in case the wind picks up

Never hurts to have a few hand tools for emergencies, especially pliers and screwdrivers

Waitress to deliver beer

Don't hesitate to set an alarm clock in case you both fall asleep, or just as a reminder to check things. Time flies ya know.


----------



## themidniteryder (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, and a sturdy box to carry your trophys home in.


----------



## goingcamping (Jan 17, 2013)

Meat Injectors


----------



## capndonkey (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the great tips!  We do have injectors, we each have a head lamp we keep for emergencies, plus the canopy we have is lighted (fancy!).  Our phones have pretty good cameras on them, and our truck has a toolkit in the back at all times.

We have a RV that we are able to use for some competitions, and the air mattress in the truck is always a good standby

As for Beer, in Swillin' & Grillin' BBQ, I'm the only one that does the Swillin' part.  My teammate is a teetotaler, which is fantastic because we always have a sober driver.  Plus, while beer is cold and delicious, my drink of choice is usually old No. 7.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 18, 2013)

Beer?


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't forget why your there...to have fun doing what ya love to do.

I say because some people take some things so serious they for to have fun doing it..

GOOD LUCK


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 18, 2013)

sunman76 said:


> Don't forget why your there...to have fun doing what ya love to do.
> 
> I say because some people take some things so serious they for to have fun doing it..
> 
> GOOD LUCK


You are so correct there sunman.


----------



## smokegoddess (Jan 18, 2013)

themidniteryder said:


> Plastic wrap to wrap the meat after rubbing?
> 
> Beer
> 
> ...


Funnel has 2 uses: beer and sauces


----------



## capndonkey (Jan 18, 2013)

smokegoddess said:


> Funnel has 2 uses: beer and sauces


Just don't forget which is which!


----------



## dean74 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am in my second year of competition cooking, Heres a list that I use everytime. You will always find things that you forgot, and things that you will need for next time. Hope this helps.

http://howtobbqright.com/checklistofcompetitionbbqsupplies/SupplyChecklistCompetitionBBQ.pdf


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 21, 2013)

a cambro or other cooler to place meat into to hold if it is done early.  I made the mistake in my first several contest of not pulling meat off the cooker when it was done early...and over cooked entries.  Hot water heater..coleman makes one that works pretty good


----------

